# Updated: Orlando 1br AND 2br check-in 2/20 and 2/21



## Lauren81M (Jan 14, 2016)

Edit: We now have friends that are coming the same week as we are, so I'm updating this to show new needs.
1. 1 or 2 bedroom, check-in 2/20, 7 nights
2. 1 or 2 bedroom, check-in 2/21 or 2/22, 6 or 7 nights

Preferred resorts, in no particular order:

Wyndham: Bonnet Creek or Reunion Resort
Diamond: Grande Villas, Grand Beach
Sheraton: Vistana Villages, Vistana Resort
Marriott: any
Hilton: any

No Westgate, Legacy, or Orbit please.

Thank you!


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jan 14, 2016)

Lauren
   PM and email sent. If interested lmk

Bob


----------



## dltorrisi (Jan 14, 2016)

Sent you a PM. Please call if interested. Thanks!


----------



## Lauren81M (Jan 15, 2016)

Bump for updated needs.


----------



## gottashiner (Jan 16, 2016)

I can get you a 2 bedroom deluxe at Wyndham Bonnet Creek 1/20 for 7 nights for $700 but I need to know now.  I've never done this so I'm assuming paypal with you paying the fees  I need to know now because I'm not booking it unless I know you'll take it


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2016)

Please click on Lauren81M's blue user name and you can contract her directly for a private conversation.


----------



## Lauren81M (Jan 20, 2016)

*Yay!*

Thanks everybody, my friends and I found two 3BR units at Diamond's Grand Beach. Got both units for $1125 total (7 nights one unit, 5 nights the other unit) from a wonderful TUG member! We love that place and we are so excited! I do want to say how much we appreciate this group, and how great all TUG members we have come into contact with have been. You guys are awesome!


----------

